# Sl4



## camilyon (Apr 20, 2006)

Salute,
Does SL4 contain standing meditation like in the internal Chinese Arts? :asian:


----------



## Doc (Apr 20, 2006)

camilyon said:
			
		

> Salute,
> Does SL4 contain standing meditation like in the internal Chinese Arts? :asian:


No. That is a cultural accoutrement that is generally detached from physical applications.


----------



## camilyon (May 26, 2006)

Does SL4 Kenpo Use the Mind to sense and control nerves, muscles and organs? If so what kind of method is used to achieve this?


----------



## Doc (May 27, 2006)

camilyon said:
			
		

> Does SL4 Kenpo Use the Mind to sense and control nerves, muscles and organs? If so what kind of method is used to achieve this?


Every art does on some level. The secret is to get in touch with your body through proper movement. Over time the same effect can be achieved through mind body association with little to no physical movement.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2006)

camilyon said:
			
		

> Does SL4 Kenpo Use the Mind to sense and control nerves, muscles and organs? If so what kind of method is used to achieve this?



Don't let Doc snow you all.......... he uses Magic!   :goop:


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 15, 2006)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Don't let Doc snow you all.......... he uses Magic! :goop:


 
He's also a Jedi and so uses mind control  :jedi1:


----------



## Doc (Jun 15, 2006)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> He's also a Jedi and so uses mind control  :jedi1:


I'm told, (cause I don't know the difference) by one of my students that I am a "Sith Lord?" Whatever.


----------



## Carol (Jun 15, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> I'm told, (cause I don't know the difference) by one of my students that I am a "Sith Lord?" Whatever.


 
Always two Sith there are, the master and the apprentice.

Who is the other Sith?  %-}


----------



## Doc (Jun 15, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Always two Sith there are, the master and the apprentice.
> 
> Who is the other Sith?  %-}


I'll ask.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 15, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> I'll ask.


 
For 10 bucks or 7 euros, I will make up an answer.


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 15, 2006)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> For 10 bucks or 7 euros, I will make up an answer.


 
NOt enough for a plane journey or flight to the moon if the real apprentice comes after you LOL


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 15, 2006)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> NOt enough for a plane journey or flight to the moon if the real apprentice comes after you LOL


 
AAAAIIIIEEEEeeee!!!

I must strike like lightning and faster than thunder... As the Gods of War will I lay waste to .....  Um... Oh.... I forgot where I was for a minute.  Just kill me now and get it over with.  I couldn't figure out where to spend that many euros anyway. :whip:   ROFL!!!


----------



## cdhall (Jul 8, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> I'll ask.



So what was the answer? Who's the Apprentice?

I just met Doc and Bode a few weeks ago and I'm greatly looking forward to seeing them again. Thus my browsing here through SL4 threads...


----------



## Doc (Jul 8, 2006)

cdhall said:
			
		

> So what was the answer? Who's the Apprentice?
> 
> I just met Doc and Bode a few weeks ago and I'm greatly looking forward to seeing them again. Thus my browsing here through SL4 threads...


Bode is good but still a newbie. Only been with me three years. He came over from the dark motion side , and now he's a jedi in training. CD, didn't I send you a copy of the 101 Coursebook? You better have some questions for me by now. Email me Bud.


----------



## cdhall (Jul 8, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Bode is good but still a newbie. Only been with me three years. He came over from the dark motion side , and now he's a jedi in training. CD, didn't I send you a copy of the 101 Coursebook? You better have some questions for me by now. Email me Bud.



Hi Doc! Thanks for the mail. I was convinced at the seminar that I would have to learn "hands on" as I guessed a few years ago when we met. I was not disappointed by your marathon seminar and I can't wait to get to another one. But I don't know how many questions I'm going to have based on written material. I'm going to have to go to Jason's house I guess and ply him with alcohol or something so I can watch some of the video he shot while you were here!

And I enjoyed meeting Mr. Bode very much. I knew he wasn't going to be your Apprentice but that post gave me a good reason to type something!


----------



## marlon (Jul 8, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Bode is good but still a newbie. Only been with me three years. He came over from the dark motion side , and now he's a jedi in training. CD, didn't I send you a copy of the 101 Coursebook? You better have some questions for me by now. Email me Bud.


 
101 course book?  Are there any more avsailable and can i purchase one?

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Doc (Jul 8, 2006)

marlon said:
			
		

> 101 course book?  Are there any more avsailable and can i purchase one?
> 
> Respectfully,
> marlon


They are not for sale sir. We actually do not have anything for sale for non-students, and students pay an annual student body fee for all their coursebooks and update information. Other than that, the only thing we sale are our uniform patch, to students only.

email me sir.


----------



## marlon (Jul 9, 2006)

Doc, irt seems your profile does not allow me to send you an email.  i am at m.shaolinkempo@hotmail.com

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Doc (Jul 9, 2006)

marlon said:
			
		

> Doc, irt seems your profile does not allow me to send you an email.  i am at m.shaolinkempo@hotmail.com
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


You need to PM me.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Always two Sith there are, the master and the apprentice.
> 
> Who is the other Sith? %-}


 
It is Ryan Angell


----------



## kenposikh (Jul 10, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> It is Ryan Angell


 
Now are you sure about that Thunder and lightning are usually joined


----------



## Shortay (Jul 10, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> It is Ryan Angell



Certainly not disagreeing with Ryan's Sith status....

but as Amrik said, where there is lightning, there is often thunder.

Doc has enlisted more than one apprentice to quell the rebellion.

xxx


----------



## Doc (Jul 10, 2006)

Shortay said:
			
		

> Certainly not disagreeing with Ryan's Sith status....
> 
> but as Amrik said, where there is lightning, there is often thunder.
> 
> ...


That includes my one and only daughter who studies the arts in earnest.


----------



## kenposikh (Jul 11, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> That includes my one and only daughter who studies the arts in earnest.


 
Now I'm upset  not that I want to be your one and only daughter but that she's over there with you Doc. We miss her


----------



## Doc (Jul 11, 2006)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> Now I'm upset  not that I want to be your one and only daughter but that she's over there with you Doc. We miss her


You can have her for a couple of weeks, then its back to her new home and training.


----------



## Shortay (Jul 11, 2006)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> Now I'm upset  not that I want to be your one and only daughter but that she's over there with you Doc. We miss her



I miss you too Amrik!

Weilands is positively overflowing with tequila without you to keep stock control.

We fly back today and will see you on Friday...

xx


----------



## Shortay (Jul 11, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> You can have her for a couple of weeks, then its back to her new home and training.



see you then..

big hugs..

i promise to behave back in the UK...

xx


----------



## Doc (Jul 11, 2006)

Shortay said:
			
		

> see you then..
> 
> big hugs..
> 
> ...


NO MOTION KENPO! It screws up your body mechanics.


----------

